

Ask HN: Recommendations for Computer-Science Fiction? - smarterchild

In this recent post (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=9447097), the author talks about CS works that seem so advanced as to be science fiction. The following quote comes up:<p>&gt; This term stands in contrast to Computer-Science Fiction, which is indeed fiction about computer science.<p>Any recommendations for Computer-Science Fiction, that is, interesting, well-written fiction about CS? I&#x27;d love to read good fiction that tackles hard CS in an informed way.
======
jupp0r
Vernor Vinge's Rainbows End deals with the occurrence of an AI singularity
(among other things).

